# Sticky  Oil Filters



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Post all Oil Filters here*

These are some for the Kawasaki FH430V 15HP V- Twin if you know of any others please post them. And also post any other oil filters for other brands of motors in here too.

JD AM1017423
Wix 51394
NAPA 1394
Motorcraft FL836
FRAM ph4967
AC Delco PF12330

Jody


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I can tell you that the FRAM PH4967 also fits a 1994 Geo Prizm/Toyota Corrolla. I worked at Autolite/Fram (AlliedSignal) for a few years as a product manager. I remember when we went through a redesign, that filter range got narrowed further.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Leolav, might be a stupid question --- I often see different sized oil filters for the same car/truck application. As long as the threads are the same, why the need for all of the 10000s of different models/brands/prices for filters? Does it have to do with the engineering specs on the oil pump flow rate, oil pressure, filter material/composition/quality and/or location of filter? You would think most modern cars are somewhat within spec of each other to some degree. Well, just some FP ramblings.. I guess. 

Andy


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Not a stupid question at all. The reason why is that each manufacturer has specs for oil volume, filter location and in general the quality of the filter media. Oil capacity also comes into play often. More oil generally means more filter media as the increased oil volume=the need for more filtering media you need to keep the oil clean. Also, some manufacturers also spec sophisticated bypass valves (VW, Audi, BMW) for cold startup, while others don't. 

There is a big push to "generalize" both filters and plugs, but the car manufacturers are going that way within their own line only.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I may be (more than likely I am wrong) wrong, but I have been told the filters n all of the Kawasaki engines were the same filter?

True not true. If true the number in the first post for the JD is close to my filter for my Kaw V-twin 20 hp, just the first three are transposed. 

Anyway what numbers I have for a 20 hp V twin Kawasaki air cooled is;
JD #AM107423
Purolator # L14476
Toyota# 90915-YZZA2 (4 cylinder Camry 98/99)


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Just the few posts like above concerning filters would be a good thing for the so called Sticky posts that stay there and never move, and can always be updated with new and current info.

Does this forums software support stickys?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*this is a Sticky post*

It will not move unless one of us unsticks it.:ride: 
Jody


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Depends on brands and how lenient they are to holding true to original filter designs. I know Fram, Purolator and Wix all stay to OE designs fairly closely. Once you move our of those three brands, the cross references get broader and broader.

Stick with a brand name or a store brand/private label made by one of these guys and you should do OK.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Jodyand...I was wondering about the oil filter, so I too am glad you left this here. I asked the salesman about it and he said the fillters were like $9 each, and then he mentioned the warranty issue with using another brand of filter. I can understand that, as it seems fair I guess.

Anyway, I was looking for info on the Kawasaki 15 HP V-twin, and found a FH430V and a FH451V. They both seem to be very comparable, except for the 430 being 431cc's while the 451 is 494 cc's.

Does anyone know the major differences between these two engines, and is the FH430V the one in the CC 1525?

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

If the salesman is telling you that by using a oil filter or any other part is going to possibly give you problems if you have a warranty claim, you need to tell him he is totally wrong and I would go else where as he is feeding you a bunch of bull$hit. As long as a filter or oil etc meets OEM specs, they can be used. Its against some law that was passed that ruled against manufacturers dictating that only their parts could be used. Why pay double or triple the price for a filter thats essentially the same thing.


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

I too was due for my 5 hour oil change. So I went to the auto parts store tonight to get an oil filter. Sears DGT6000 w/ 27hp Kohler. OEM filter $15.00 . 'Car' filters $4 - $7 bucks.


I took the WIX #51348 cross reference since I was going to Autozone (nappa closed) any way came up with the following additional cross references:
Fram TG3614 or 
Purolator L10241
AC Delco PF53

As I was checking them out I thought I would try to find the 'longest' filter that had the same base size and threads as the one above. I matched base size, thread type and count and the number of drain back holes and placement of drain back holes. I found:
Purolator #PL20252

I thought that the longer filter will give more oil volume and all 
the benefits associated with ... cooler oil, longer lasting between changes, better filtration from more filtering surface area etc...

I have the clearance on the tractor (DGT6000 with 27 HP Kohler) and I'll check this weekend before screwing it on real closely. I'll also check the oil level and keep track of how much I put in total.

Question is - If it all matches up and spins on fine is there any reason NOT to use the longest filter that will fit the tractor?

The stock filter measures approx. 3.5"
The longer one measures approx. 4.75"

Seems just like stepping up from the short Kohler to the 52 0502 only taking it one step longer.

What do you guys think? Should/can I run the longest filter possible?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

All filters are not built, designed or manufactured the same.
While I am in full agreement for allowing anyone to put anything they want on their ride, I will say that some brands are simply superior regardless of what minimum specifications they may or not meet. This is simply my opinion and therefore I will continue to use OEM parts if I can get a fair price in quantity to continue to do so. Will I pay $15 for a filter? No. But if in quantity (like i used to with my Toyota OEM filters) I got them for same or less than off-the-shelf low end junk filters. 

YMMV,
Andy


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

I had my local store cross reference a filter for me. I found out that the cheap brand that was supposed to be the same did not have the by pass valve in it. so If my filter would have pluged It would have blew out the filter instead of bypassing like it should.
Rodster


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

Another member pointed out to me that the bypass valve PSI was actually higher on the longer filter than the Kohler. Somewhere around 16PSI on the long purolator VS 11PSI on the Kohler.

Think I'll just stick with the stock length - I do want to try the purolator filter however - I've had great use from them on the cars.


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

Another member pointed out to me that the bypass valve PSI was actually higher on the longer filter than the Kohler. Somewhere around 16PSI on the long purolator VS 11PSI on the Kohler.

Think I'll just stick with the stock length - I do want to try the purolator filter however - I've had great use from them on the cars.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Anyone know what filter I can cross a Kohler 52 0502 over to?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I tried *this* site but it come up blank. Is there more or another number we can try?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Argee said:


> I tried *this* site but it come up blank. Is there more or another number we can try?




I will check to see.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

The 52-050-02 Kohler crosses to a 3614 in several different filters. I called Autozone, and they had a cross reference for small engines.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I added the (-) dash to the number and ran it again....this is what I came up with.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Argee said:


> I added the (-) dash to the number and ran it again....this is what I came up with.




Thankyou for the link Argee I like to be able to see the tech specs like that.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The 52-050-02-S Kohler filter is available as a Stens #120-345. If you go to www.stens.com and search for that number, then click the "More Info" link in the description, they list the specs on the filter and all the numbers it replaces (there are a lot for this one). Its also the same as one of the Kawasaki filters. Should give you a bunch more numbers to try and cross reference in your search. I like the Stens filters as many times they are made by the same company that makes the OEM ones. They have the same shape, and have the exact same numbers and letters stamped into the base plate. There really aren't too many companies building oil filters, and many of them build several brands of filter.


----------

